# Arcade City Sting



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

http://keyetv.com/news/local/austin...g-operation-targeting-underground-ridesharing

The city's transportation department goes undercover to catch underground ridesharing drivers they say violate city code.

The sting targeted a group called Arcade City, which does not consider itself a transportation network company. It uses a Facebook page to connect riders and drivers and an app is in development. On Friday, June 17th, the Austin Transportation Ground Transportation Regulation Division conducted the operation. Four drivers were cited for operating without a valid operating authority and operating without a valid city chauffeur permit. Their vehicles were also impounded.

"They informed me it was an undercover sting," said driver Cheri Hawes.

Hawes is part of the Arcade City Facebook community page of drivers and riders in Austin. It has almost 40,000 members.

She was shocked when it cost her $220 in towing fees and several citations up to $500 each. "I really thought the city was kind of behind us. It's really helped so many people. For them to really have dedicated time to this I was really surprised," said Hawes.

The city started conducting undercover stings two years ago to catch illegal Uber drivers.

On Friday, the target was Arcade City and affiliated drivers.

"Arcade City did come in when there wasn't anybody else. Uber and Lyft didn't have to leave but they just dumped everybody. That was a lot of people out of work and a lot of people upset that they couldn't get to work," said Bruce Hawes.

His wife's sole income is driving. They both praise the management team at Arcade City for standing by the rideshare community in Austin. Bruce believes the sting on Friday was a waste of city resources. "To impound someone's car over something this small is really ridiculous," said Bruce.

Cheri says it won't stop the group that picks up where other companies left people stranded. "We're not going to stop. I don't see it deterring any of us," said Cheri.

According to its Facebook page, Arcade City is exploring its legal options against the city for the impoundment of the vehicles. Arcade City says only one of the cited drivers is affiliated with their group.

The city says it highly encourages users to look for services that fully vet their drivers and have safety measures in place for both riders and drivers and that it will continue to enforce the city code.

Uber and Lyft had until midnight Monday to submit data reports to the city or risk getting their operating authority revoked. Both companies halted operations in Austin already. The current TNCs that have operating authority include: Ztrip, FARE, Wingz, GetMe, Fasten, ReDriver Tech, ScoopMe, Tride and RideAustin.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> : Ztrip, FARE, Wingz, GetMe, Fasten, ReDriver Tech, ScoopMe, Tride and RideAustin.


Looks like the name of a bad law firm. Call it TNC, call it ride share, call it compensated hitch hiking. No matter what you call it, it's still fare for hire. Gov't rules and regulations suck, until you need to use a gov't service.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> http://keyetv.com/news/local/austin...g-operation-targeting-underground-ridesharing
> 
> The city's transportation department goes undercover to catch underground ridesharing drivers they say violate city code.
> 
> ...


Austin Ground Transportation Regulation Division? Sounds like a Gov't agency you'd find in New York or DC, not in the Lone Star State. My question is this... Do these "agents" running this sting operation also carry guns and badges? C'mon Texas you're better than this.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Looks like the name of a bad law firm. Call it TNC, call it ride share, call it compensated hitch hiking. No matter what you call it, it's still fare for hire. Gov't rules and regulations suck, until you need to use a gov't service.


Wrong. It's people giving people rides. The sting is total horseshit bought and paid for by the local cab cartel. _Keep Austin Weird?_ More like _Keep Austin in Fear._


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

u-Boat said:


> Wrong. It's people giving people rides. The sting is total horseshit bought and paid for by the local cab cartel. _Keep Austin Weird?_ More like _Keep Austin in Fear._


Whose IN the cartel? Where do they meet?
Keep talking out your ass, Travis loves fart talk.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Whose IN the cartel? Where do they meet?
> Keep talking out your ass, Travis loves fart talk.


Surprising someone of your age and life experience has yet to grasp how the American political process works in relation to business. You've also failed to grasp proper spelling. Who's not whose.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

u-Boat



u-Boat said:


> Wrong. It's people giving people rides. The sting is total horseshit bought and paid for by the local cab cartel. _Keep Austin Weird?_ More like _Keep Austin in Fear._


Just to be clear:

The good folks at Arcade City, who are most certainly not a transportation company, out of the kindness of their corporate hearts match riders and drivers.

The drivers, out of the kindness of their collective hearts, do not charge a fee for the ride.

The riders, out of the kindness of their collective hearts, say "Thank you" with cash.

Of course, now I see it. This is all very innocent and philanthropic.

Damn gubment.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

don't think anybody said what Arcade city is doing is not helpful, but thats way besides the point. The point is what they are doing is illegal, hence the sting


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Rex8976 said:


> u-Boat
> 
> Just to be clear:
> 
> ...


 HA I know right

Dude running Arcade City is crazy, posts video announcements in 480p from random hotel rooms and basically babbles for 20 minutes about a "decentralized model". Had my attention for a hot second before it was painfully obvious that he's an absolute joke of a CEO.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

420p......... Cuh


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> 420p......... Cuh


480p (resolution) - revised it


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> 480p (resolution) - revised it


Naw I know what you were getting at
480p isn't much better

Is the guy recording on an old Nextel i1000 or something?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Naw I know what you were getting at
> 480p isn't much better
> 
> Is the guy recording on an old Nextel i1000 or something?


Yeah holding up your phone in selfie mode and recording/posting to YouTube is not what a CEO does. Heck Uberman has a 10x better setup than this guy. I won't even get into proper grooming lol if I watch AC videos now it's just for lol's


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

u-Boat said:


> Wrong. It's people giving people rides. The sting is total horseshit bought and paid for by the local cab cartel. _Keep Austin Weird?_ More like _Keep Austin in Fear._


You're probably right. Then why is it when Walgreens fills your prescription for OxyContin it's ok, but when you buy OxyContin from your "friend" it's illegal? Isn't it just people giving people drugs? I can tell you really didn't pay too close attention in your high school business law class.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You're probably right. Then why is it when Walgreens fills your prescription for OxyContin it's ok, but when you buy OxyContin from your "friend" it's illegal? Isn't it just people giving people drugs? I can tell you really didn't pay too close attention in your high school business law class.


A valid point. However, if I give a "friend" a ride for free, it's legal, while if I give a "friend" some OxyContin for free, it's illegal.

Note: I am also of the opinion that Arcade City operations are illegal in their current form, and only legal if the driver and vehicle are fully licensed for commercial transportation for hire use.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> A valid point. However, if I give a "friend" a ride for free,


Of course it's legal. Now you charge your friend for that same ride it's a different story. Just like when you pick up a girl on the street and have wild sex that includes using carrots, perfectly legal. Pick that same girl up and exchange money for sex, then there's a good chance your wife will be seeing you on the next episode of cops. The laws were written long long long before Uber was even a wet spot in Travis' pants.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Rex8976 said:


> u-Boat
> 
> Just to be clear:
> 
> ...


sounds like having a 'girl friend experience.'


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

When you consider that Arcade City has no insurance coverage, yes, they are not a (responsible) transportation company. Hopefully they have shielded themselves with multiple layers of user agreements that indemnify them of all liability in the event of injury, etc.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You're probably right. Then why is it when Walgreens fills your prescription for OxyContin it's ok, but when you buy OxyContin from your "friend" it's illegal? Isn't it just people giving people drugs? I can tell you really didn't pay too close attention in your high school business law class.


Poor analogy. Big Pharma is also another Govt sponsored racket. And yes it's just people giving people drugs (Govt can't regulate what people freely choose to ingest). Furthermore, drug pushers and gypsy cabbies aren't going anywhere. Excessive and unnecessary laws and regulations have and always will create fringe markets like Silk Road and Arcade City.

My point was not to question the legality. I know it's illegal... Austin City Ground Transportation Regulation Division with their guns and badges said so! My point was that we have TOO many laws and regulations. We're an over-litigated society consumed by fear of liability and "bad stuff happening". Arresting people for giving other people rides... lame. Walk on egg shells much Austin?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

I've heard the argument time and time again "what gives the right for government to mind my business if a get a ride and happen to throw the driver a few bucks?". When that friend is not really a friend and gets seriously injured in your car! Let's see how true "buddies" you are when that happens


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

u-Boat said:


> Poor analogy. Arresting people for giving other people rides... lame.


This is typical of the ignorance of society. Austin is NOT arresting people for "giving other people rides". Austin is arresting people for CHARGING other people for rides. You would make a horrible attorney. And if you don't like laws and regulations, there's over 125 other countries on this planet to live.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh my how would we ever survive without the ability to sue the crap out of one another? Man America has become so soft... consumed by fear and dependent on Govt to rid the world of competition and serial rapist rideshare drivers . Everyone out there feel nice and safe and cozy with Momma Govt there to tuck us into beddy-bye every night?


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> This is typical of the ignorance of society. Austin is NOT arresting people for "giving other people rides". Austin is arresting people for CHARGING other people for rides. You would make a horrible attorney. And if you don't like laws and regulations, there's over 125 other countries on this planet to live.


Speaking of ignorance... fyi, what's going on in Austin has nothing to do with upholding the law. It's about money, protecting Austin's cab lobby, and Govt hero job justification.

No thanks I'll pass on those 125 other countries. I'll stay and fight for a free market capitalist America where hard work, innovation and competition trumps red tape, corruption and cronyism.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> Poor analogy. Big Pharma is also another Govt sponsored racket. And yes it's just people giving people drugs (Govt can't regulate what people freely choose to ingest). Furthermore, drug pushers and gypsy cabbies aren't going anywhere. Excessive and unnecessary laws and regulations have and always will create fringe markets like Silk Road and Arcade City.
> 
> My point was not to question the legality. I know it's illegal... Austin City Ground Transportation Regulation Division with their guns and badges said so! My point was that we have TOO many laws and regulations. We're an over-litigated society consumed by fear of liability and "bad stuff happening". Arresting people for giving other people rides... lame. Walk on egg shells much Austin?


Any thing that requires uber to play by the rules is considered to them over-regulation. This is getting real old.


----------

